# Learn to Scuba Dive This Week



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a Scuba class startingTuesday evening Aug 12 at MBT Dive Center on Barrancas Ave. The schedule for the class works like this: 

*<U>Tuesday, Wednesday evening-- 6 p.m. to 9ish -- We'll be in Classroom. </U>*

In the classroom,we'll learn<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>about scuba gear,how to rig it, the physiology of diving, the no-decompression dive tables, emergency procedures, etc.

*<U>Thursday, Friday evening -- 6 p.m. to 9ish -- We'll be in the Pool. </U>*

Therewe'llpractice our in-water, scuba skills and get ready for open water diving. 

*<U>Saturday, Sunday -- 7:30 a.m. to 3ish --we'll make our open water dives.</U>*

After this, you'll be a certified diver and be ready toexplore the the beautiful underwater world all over the planet. 

The cost is $199 per person, and thiscovers all books, all pool fees, all scuba gear required for class except mask, fins, snorkel and booties, and as a student you receive 10% off the cost of anything you purchase in the store. The only additional feewill come if we decide to go to Vortex Springs for one of our open water dives. There's a $19 fee to get into the springs otherwise, there are no additionalfees. 

If you're interested in thisschedulegive me a call or call the shop and ask for the next Scuba class.

I have 40 years diving experience and make my classes fun. 



*Richard Adams Sr. *

*NAUICertified and Insured Scuba Instructor*

*316-0074 cell or 455-7702 shop.** 
*



.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife (Leslie) had a great time in your weekend class last two weekends and now she wants to get her Nitrox, too. She said the class was very professional and she felt pretty at ease all of the time. Thanks,

Harry


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for setting up a class for the Venture Crew kids on short notice Richard. From what everyone says both on this forum and in person, I am positive that the boys will have a good time and more importantly, learn to scuba the right way....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rich is a great guy to dive with, and seems like a great teacher the way he explains things. Anybody thinking about diving needs to get in on this and start havin fun!

Hey Harry, saw your wife last nite up there at MBT, she wwas finishing up her certification with Rich. She said youll be back in about a month?

Fly safe...lookin foward to seeing you. CVongrats on your wife gerttin wet too!


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay,

Yeah, she told me she saw you there. She's pretty psyched to start diving "in the big ocean". I get back in early September and have 2 weeks off...maybe we can do some spearing.

Harry


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Harry. Leslie was a pleasure to have in the class.I try to add some humor to the class to lighten the anxiety a little, and I'm always thankful for someone with a great attitude and personality like Leslie's because it just adds so much to the class for everyone.You should be very proud of her, and I know you are. She showed tremendous determination and overcame some obstacles(her mask stayed completely fogged the firstday of openwater dives) to finish the class. She said she wanted tosurprise you with learning to dive, but I guess the secret got out

I told Leslie that you guys are welcome to come back and dive withour classes anytime you wish.It's a great way to get some experience under your belt beforejumping out of a boat in the Gulf. I'll be diving this coming weekend with my next class if you'll be back home by then. 

Anyway, I look forward to meeting you.Come in the shop sometime, and I'll show you around. 

Richard


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *kahala boy (8/11/2008)*Thanks for setting up a class for the Venture Crew kids on short notice Richard. From what everyone says both on this forum and in person, I am positive that the boys will have a good time and more importantly, learn to scuba the right way....


I can't wait, Glenn. I love it when kids get certified early in their lives, and get togain a love for the sport and experience it as they grow up. I'm looking forward to seeing you guys Friday, and thank you for giving your time and energy for these kids. 

Richard


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Richard. I won't be back for a few more weeks...hopefully I can get her to come out on our boat (WorldCat 330TE) and do some shallow dives. I've personally been diving since 1978 (when I was 13) and have several hundred dives under my belt, but I haven't done a lot of diving in this area...I'll contact you about some ideas on where I can take her in less than 66' that will be interesting for her to see (reefs, wrecks, tanks, etc), since the diving I've done on the Panhandle is all deeper than 80' and up to about 145'.

Harry


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (8/11/2008)*Thanks Richard. I won't be back for a few more weeks...hopefully I can get her to come out on our boat (WorldCat 330TE) and do some shallow dives. I've personally been diving since 1978 (when I was 13) and have several hundred dives under my belt, but I haven't done a lot of diving in this area...I'll contact you about some ideas on where I can take her in less than 66' that will be interesting for her to see (reefs, wrecks, tanks, etc), since the diving I've done on the Panhandle is all deeper than 80' and up to about 145'.
> 
> Harry


Wow! You've been at it about the sametime as I have. I first took classes in 1967 when I was 11 but didn't start diving actively untilthe mid-'70s. 

There isn't much in less than 70 feet around Pcola. What's left of theThree Coal Barges is probably the best shallow dive in the area. There's some other rubbleif it's not covered up, but if you get her a couple dives on those, there's tons of stuff in the 70 -- 80 foot range which is very interesting. 

Give me a call when you get back and we'll figure out some options.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

cant wait to get certified from yall guys at mbt


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

They are 2nd to none:bowdown:letsdrink Hope you enjoyed the root beer and Heinies Rich........


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *kahala boy (8/22/2008)*They are 2nd to none:bowdown:letsdrink Hope you enjoyed the root beer and Heinies Rich........


I'm still enjoying them:toastThank you very much Glenn, theywere great, but more than anything,I truly enjoyed getting to know all the Venture Scouts andcould not have had a better time with you guys. What a great group. You guys made it easy for me. I should have been giving you guys root beer and Heinikens. Oh well, I'll drink them in your honor. How about that? :toast


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

We're offering a special this weekend-- Hurricane Certification


----------

